# Is it possible to produce a female genetically super soldier (NOT FSM)



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

Is it possible to produce a female genetically super soldier that would be similier to a Space Marine? Not actual female version of them. Am just thinking like they could be tough and durable but obivously aren't immortal. Am asking beacuse W40K always feels a sexiest towards females( yeah I know men are better naturally, am a Marine USMC) and I don't why W40K couldn't have this, I mean they got teleportation devices, Flying Battle Ships, creation of the Astartes etc. Couldn't they get the DNA of a Living Saint from the SOB and modify it? Like I said, this isn't a thread for Female Space Marines or why would you want that, am just asking is it possible to make badass female soldiers through gene slicing,(maybe a version of Spartans from halo?) am familiar with SM bio but am not fimilier with W40K science and Genitics really that why am asking.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

From my understanding of genetics there is no reason why, if it is possible for the Emperor to enhance men into supermen, that women could not be enhanced into superwomen.

I believe that the SM implants are keyed so closely to a fairly restricted subset of genetic profiles (all of which include a Y chromosome), so any attempt would be from first principles rather than adaptation of SM techniques.

Whether a living saint is genetically better or enhanced by faith I am not sure, so might be a reasonable starting point.

Muscle grafts, &c. from the various 40K RPGs do not mention a sex restriction so there is already a certain amount of enhancement available to women.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

I was trying to think of what humans in the 40k universe are genetically enhanced apart from space marines. The Callidus Temple came to mind. I'm not sure if they're surgically or genetically modified, but any Callidus assassin is the equal of an Astartes.

Nice to see another serviceman here as well. I'm Army, but still. Where're you out of?


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't believe there on the same level(I know one killed a Primarch but he didn't defend himself) as the Astartes fighting on the front lines. I just can't see why it's not possible. The fluff isn't there but the technology is. If you cant by technology, what stopping from alot of women(for example) Pykers by with a large amount of knowledge of the Warp just decid to pool their power into one human with there souls would be transfered to the Warp, producing enough raw energy to reincarnate themselves as a single powerful female human like with the emperor? And use there DNA? Nice to see another friendly face too, am at Mount Fuji, Japan. Don't ask I can't sleep


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

The Final Frontier said:


> I don't believe there on the same level(I know one killed a Primarch but he didn't defend himself) as the Astartes fighting on the front lines.


Statistically, and in a lot of the fluff, the Assassin temples are roughly the physical equal of Astares (generally trading speed for hitting power and endurance) and are far more engineered for certain things. For obvious example: Callidus assassins can shape-shift.



> I just can't see why it's not possible.


It's totally possible, but is it necessary? Not really.

And it's certainly not sexist to not have female Space Marines. Space Marines aren't even human anymore, they have no gender anymore than a gun does.



> what stopping from alot of women(for example) Pykers by with a large amount of knowledge of the Warp just decid to pool their power into one human with there souls would be transfered to the Warp, producing enough raw energy to reincarnate themselves as a single powerful female human like with the emperor?


1) The Emperor wasn't just incarnated out of males (if that's even still his origin). He's male because he chooses to be, not because he was forced to be by something as trivial as genetics.
2) There are very, very few psykers who understand anything about the Warp these days, so their wouldn't be a large enough pool to create a second Empire.
3) The exact process that created the Emperor isn't know and is probably not something that could be repeated. It seems as though the Emperor was the last resort of the shamans, who were collectively the most powerful psykers in human history. The technique and the power just aren't there to do it again.
4) This is all totally irrelevant, you don't need an Emperor to make Astartes. You needed him to make Primarchs, and they were needed to give each Chapter it's unique personality, traits and doctrine.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

And this why I love this site, I can all poke at your head for good answers. Off topic but is that still the emperors origin or is it non canon now? Are SOB modified or are they normal humans?( have no idea) would it possible for a female to have some of the Astartes organs or Augumantions? (I know a few certainly couldn't like the black caraparce)like I said, am not experts on genitics in W40K. I guess there bodies couldn't have 2 hearts or 4 lungs? If they can do it in halo(to a degree), they sure as hell can do it in W40K lol


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

In the Last Chancers book there were a genetically modified brother and sister from an IG unit. Stronger, faster, tougher. I think she went on to serve in an Inquisitor's warband.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

Sounds like a proto-Spartan to me. I wonder how much they were modified?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> In the Last Chancers book there were a genetically modified brother and sister from an IG unit. Stronger, faster, tougher. I think she went on to serve in an Inquisitor's warband.


Got to it before me. As far as I know those 2 were part of a large project of trying to make super soldiers, through use of DNA of great generals, sooo it's possible there are more.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

Interesting, this may help, sucks don't got a name.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Female 'super soldiers' are certainly possible. 

They just can't be female space marines or have any of the space marine organs. The organs require the whole set and the progenoid glands to function effectively and you have to be male. So anything to do with Space Marines is out. 

There are still a fair few options though. There's the generic muscle grafts and bionic enhancements which are non gender specific, not to mention all the drug based treatments. 

There's also as Locust Gate mention the Afriel Strain project which attempted to create super soldiers through cloning the Imperium's greatest heroes. 

Also there are 'Gland Warriors' a regiment which was enhanced through chemical treatment and lots of drugs to make them stronger, faster, tougher etc. They were of both genders. 

Then you have whatever the assassin temples do to enhance their acolytes. They're at the peak of what a human (space marines arn't human any more) can achieve. 

Sisters of Battle are not enhanced in any way though, they merely use power armour (and not at its full effectiveness, lacking the Black Carapace). 

So enhanced female soldiers are certainly possible.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

It's very possible.

In the Ravenor trilogy we have a guy with enough augments and physical enhancements to kick a power armored human across a room. That would have to be at least 500+ pounds of man he sent sailing. I imagine a woman would be able to do as much given the same upgrades.

Also in _Soul Hunter_ we have a female Callidus assassin performing quite well against a Space Marine. In a straight up fight, she'd probably have won 1vs1. Circumstances worked against her, however...

Then again she was one of the assassins sent to kill a Primarch. It's likely she was considerably above a "regular" Callidus assassin.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

From the descriptions in Deliverance Lost, the Astares were't just enhanced genetically, the Mechanicum expert of the day is blown away by what he sees, but doesn't really understand. Comments like, 'forced evolution' and other oohhhs and ahhhs. All this would add into the total package that make up Astares that everyone since the Emperor have been unable to replicate... even with the tech during the GC, a Primarch still needed his specific help, like Corax.

That leaves a lot of ground to cook up genetic enhancements that would make a female 'super soldier' without going the distance of an Astares... do they need to spit venom, read someone's memories from drinking their blood/eating their flesh, have twin hearts and two sets of lungs, and grow another two feet taller? Why not take the short road and increase their strength, agility, and endurance by another 75%, without all the baggage?

I would also be interested in knowing if the Assassin's guilds have progressed their own enhancement programs beyond what they had at the time of the GC? It certainly doesn't seem like they've become anymore freakishly deadly since that time, but it's hard to tell.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

Very good answer.might as well be honest An Trying to find a way to produce female soldiers that can compete with an Astartes in combat, am still not saying I want a Female Astartes(that be badass lol). In my fluff my SM Chapter ALWAYS have 100 to 200 Astartes max for many reasons. One is that on there chapter planet, there's a sub race of humans and basically 80 percent of that sub race is female due to there mutation thousands of years ago. The few men become Astartes or other powerful jobs while female serve primary in the military. I made it like Sparta from Greece but with females. Since my chapter can never recruit and beacuse there training is far longer then normal Astartes for reasons you could figure out, my chapter recruits women for manpower. The women do the frontline combat while the actual Astartes often do Special operations or usually as Shock troopers. I want the women in the chapter being able to fight or compete with the Astartes. I realize there not never going to be tough or long living as them do am trying to get them close as possible to Astartes without actually being a fan loved "Female Astartes". I ask you all beacuse am not familier with science on this level W40K.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

The Final Frontier said:


> Very good answer.might as well be honest An Trying to find a way to produce female soldiers that can compete with an Astartes in combat, am still not saying I want a Female Astartes(that be badass lol). In my fluff my SM Chapter ALWAYS have 100 to 200 Astartes max for many reasons. One is that on there chapter planet, there's a sub race of humans and basically 80 percent of that sub race is female due to there mutation thousands of years ago. The few men become Astartes or other powerful jobs while female serve primary in the military. I made it like Sparta from Greece but with females. Since my chapter can never recruit and beacuse there training is far longer then normal Astartes for reasons you could figure out, my chapter recruits women for manpower. The women do the frontline combat while the actual Astartes often do Special operations or usually as Shock troopers. I want the women in the chapter being able to fight or compete with the Astartes. I realize there not never going to be tough or long living as them do am trying to get them close as possible to Astartes without actually being a fan loved "Female Astartes". I ask you all beacuse am not familier with science on this level W40K.


As i said in my previous post there are lots of ways to enhance soldiers in 40k, female or male. You can have female soliders stronger, tougher, faster etc than normal. There's surgery, drugs, implants, bionics and all the rest. Heck they could even just be naturally stronger than normal thanks to the world they live on (like ogryns) or perhaps were modified during the Dark Age of Technology when the planet was first settled. 

They just won't be able to match Space Marines, which to be fair, not much can. They were a singular creation by one of mankind's most brilliant minds and most powerful psykers, that level of success is not going to get replicated. 

In regards to your fluff i just have one obvious question. Why haven't the Astartes moved? If they have such trouble recruiting, and will always have that trouble why not simply move to a different world? It seems that they're actively jeopardizing their continued existence by staying.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

The Final Frontier said:


> The women do the frontline combat while the actual Astartes often do Special operations or usually as Shock troopers. I want the women in the chapter being able to fight or compete with the Astartes. I realize there not never going to be tough or long living as them do am trying to get them close as possible to Astartes without actually being a fan loved "Female Astartes". I ask you all beacuse am not familier with science on this level W40K.


There is nothing in scientific theory limiting you from creating a genetically engineered female that is identical in every way to a Space Marine with the exception of the Y chromosome.

GW fluff of course says the process of the genetic engineering for Adeptus Astartes cannot be applied to females but that does not preclude a similar process that has the same end result that does for for females.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

And I do not know that process since I suck at science lol. As for your question Rem, they don't move beacuse there attached to there planet very much and share a close relationship with the people that live there like the Salamanders and there clans. The people there view them as Bloody Heroes and few of them asgods(beacuse of Arik and others). The Chapter takes personal resonpability of the welfare and the safety of there people. The Ultra Hawks(my chapter) are used to difficulties and problems, they won't leave without a very very good reason, that and they found and conquered the planet from the currupted Eldar(not Dark Eldar, just pissed off Eldar like screwing with humans for there pleasure) there and helped over 8000 years to civilize the planet to imperial standerds. The Ultra Hawks(The Astartes) are significantly more Skilled due to there numbers and live much longer since they don't go in combat very often unles it's required.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

If your asking how would it be done the answer is pretty simple.

Viruses are known to interfere with our genetic sequencing and there is a growing scientific technique that involves making a specific virus that will change particular genes in a particular way.

To make your Supersoliders all you have to do is create (in the lab or find it in the wilds) a virus that when injected or infected into the subject their genetic code is altered to make them "Super".


----------



## Calistrasza (Mar 11, 2013)

Is it possible? Absolutely, it was done once, it can be done again.

Does the Imperium have the technology or will to get it done? Absolutely not.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

Well this wouldn't of been done recently, this would of been happened a few thousand years ago. I just feel retareded for having this thread open still lol.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The Final Frontier said:


> few of them as gods(because of Arik and others).


I'd leave that part out it would send up red flags with the High Di- I mean Lords, Inquisition, Ecl-(church, can't spell). Viewing them as demigods would be fine. 



The Final Frontier said:


> Well this wouldn't of been done recently, this would of been happened a few thousand years ago. I just feel retarded for having this thread open still lol.


No reason to.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

I meant Demi-gods. The people follow a Cult similer to the Salamanders but a little different. Arik is the only one who is viewed as a god but to the High Lords and everyone else excluding the Estartes, he's just a local god they believe that never existed in the first place. It kinda sad since he helped conquer Holy Terra 10,000 years ago and thrown aside like a ragdoll...oh well.

Still, wouldn't it be possible for one to have more then one important organ if there modified though certan means? I could imange making drugs or viruses that could make there body tougher like modding there skin to be resilent.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The Final Frontier said:


> I meant Demi-gods. The people follow a Cult similer to the Salamanders but a little different. Arik is the only one who is viewed as a god but to the High Lords and everyone else excluding the Astartes, he's just a local god they believe that never existed in the first place. It kinda sad since he helped conquer Holy Terra 10,000 years ago and thrown aside like a ragdoll...oh well.
> 
> Still, wouldn't it be possible for one to have more then one important organ if there modified though certan means? I could imange making drugs or viruses that could make there body tougher like modding there skin to be resilent.


Er ok. As long as they worship the emperor the church doesn't really care about the other local cults so long as it's not chaos.

If you mean modify the SM organ down to human lvls then no, there's a 99.999999999.....% chance they would ruin the organ, and this would send many people into a hiss fit. You could modify an existing organ to almost SM levels. Or create an organ that is SM like, but not quite as good. It's not possible to get a 100% SM organ. Right now we are talking about organics it's entirely possible for them to create a mechanical device that is very close to SM lvl.

It's entirly possible to modify a human to a point but they can't make a one that is equal a space marine, without using demons or turning the subject into a giant hulking mutant freak that would make the hulk look like just some guy on roids.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

Am kinda surprised no ones figured out who's Arik yet XD lol

No I didn't mean SM organs, I just meant regular organs or Implant replacements/ mechanical device like you said. This is what iv'e been getting at. I don't want equal to a SM, just close enough so they can kick ass without getting killed right off the back. I know it isn't possible for a female to completely inergrate into there power armour like SM due to how there made.

Am sure I could produce a soldier in W40K similier to a SPARTAN in halo or maybe a little better. Just gotta kinda figure out the kinks.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

The Final Frontier said:


> Am kinda surprised no ones figured out who's Arik yet XD lol
> 
> No I didn't mean SM organs, I just meant regular organs or Implant replacements/ mechanical device like you said. This is what iv'e been getting at. I don't want equal to a SM, just close enough so they can kick ass without getting killed right off the back. I know it isn't possible for a female to completely inergrate into there power armour like SM due to how there made.
> 
> Am sure I could produce a soldier in W40K similier to a SPARTAN in halo or maybe a little better. Just gotta kinda figure out the kinks.


Well, since you're talking about THAT Arik, then you may have the one being in the Galaxy with the bio-tech moxie to actually produce or even modify the basic Astares structure successfully, or implant it in non-Astares. Then you just have to figure out why no enterprising Inquisitor with a name to make hasn't brought Exterminatus down on your world in the last 10K years for blasphemy against the Emperor and his holy creations. I'm not entirely comfortable with the many implications and errors in The Outcast Dead, but Arik's character was really fascinating and I'm hoping will return later in the HH.

While the Black Carapace is extreme to integrate armor systems with the nervous system, implants or neural/machine integration seem to be more the rule than exception in 40K. Why not have a variant on the Ignatus Pattern armor used by the Inquisition that does have more extensive plug/socket integration with the nervous system?


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

Yah someone figured it out finally! lol 

Well Arik is hidden and he almost never shows his face outside the Chapters home for the sole reason to not be discovered. He's more a shadowy figure. To everyone he's just myth, They don't even know "ITS THAT ARIK", the Imperium just thinks it was a SM or another imperial hero. Only the Astartes of my Chapter know and there sworn to never speak of him. He's kind of there primarch. 

The Inquisition already hates The Ultra Hawks and have tried multiple times to prove there herectics and traitors to the Imperium to the High Lord of Terra that they became forbidden pretty much to even enter the same system. The Inquisition tried many times to get the Ultra Hawks killed by fake Intel(They almot succeceded in the 37th M) and even had a chapter wage war by pulling the strings from shadows. Even the Grey Knights have been involved by the Inquisition after leaking fake intel to them a Captain in the Ultra Hawks was secretly taken over a deamon. The Grey Knights were killed after an epic battle. Still the Ultra Hawks were proven loyal to the emperor and that case was dropped that and there close to many chapters such as the Ultramarines, the Griffens, the Salamanders and others. The Inquisition would literally start an all out war with a crap load of chapters if they ever tried to destroyed my chapter in any direct way. The Inquisition are never on the chapter planet and the few times they are, there caught and executed in public for saying the Astartes there are traitors to the Emperor. The people there too hate the Inquisition with a passion.

Am not really sure I want to use Arik's bio skills to pretty much make Female Astartes or female with astartes organs. I would never hear the end of it, It's like everyone goes gay when they see a female space marine figure on the board.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The Final Frontier said:


> Even the Grey Knights have been involved by the Inquisition after leaking fake intel to them a Captain in the Ultra Hawks was secretly taken over a deamon. The Grey Knights were killed after an epic battle.


The Grey Knights are not pawns, mindless, to the inquisition, they would need some kind of proof.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Genetic modification would involve manipulating genetic code so that favorable traits were enhanced or encouraged and unfavorable traits are removed or appear less frequently between batches. Depending on what goal trait or end product you are aiming for will ultimately determine what genetic base you'll want to be tinkering with.

What exactly do you mean when you say "Super Solider"?

Don't get me wrong as i'm not a genetic-scientist so I can only make a few assumptions: due to sexual dimorphism in humans chances are if you want super-strong, larger soldiers you'll want to work with the male gender because said traits are predominately a feature of that gender. If you want smaller troops with greater flexibility the logical starting point would be females. There are of course the usual caveats, and I'm assuming you want humans as the base species, since there are numerous examples of species where the female is more physically and mentally capable than the male.

Game mechanics wise you can always ignite a poop-storm with the -4 strength +4 dexterity rules


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

I would like them to between SOB and Astartes but I know that very difficult to produce. I know SPARTANS from halo would be much easier. Make them faster, stronger, far better reflexes and trained in usage of most firearm type. I'd rathe have a bulkier front line unit who can shoot well and still take some hits before getting killed unlike the Guard or even the SOB then a Special Operations unit like the SPARTANS from halo although I may end up making something like that.

As for the Grey Knights, the Inquisition planted fake evidence so they would destroy the chapter, didn't work of course.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Moon your talking like 40ks knowledge of genemanipulation is the same as ours.



The Final Frontier said:


> I would like them to between SOB and Astartes but I know that very difficult to produce. I know SPARTANS from halo would be much easier. Make them faster, stronger, far better reflexes and trained in usage of most firearm type. I'd rathe have a bulkier front line unit who can shoot well and still take some hits before getting killed unlike the Guard or even the SOB then a Special Operations unit like the SPARTANS from halo although I may end up making something like that.
> 
> As for the Grey Knights, the Inquisition planted fake evidence so they would destroy the chapter, didn't work of course.


A renegade Inq could of had a demon possess the SM, that would of gotten the GK on the chapter like flys on a plague marine. A sparten lvl genetic soldier is childs play by 40k standard.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Thought about it a bit more, and wasn't there a female bodyguard in one of the most recent Gaunt's Ghosts novel that Gaunt got it on with? Wasn't she genetically modified and improved in some way, or am I misremembering?


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

That's a pretty good idea, didn't think of that. Ok so what the W40K version of a spartan? Maybe I should get GW to design them? Lol


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

The Final Frontier said:


> That's a pretty good idea, didn't think of that. Ok so what the W40K version of a spartan? Maybe I should get GW to design them? Lol


I don't know about the Spartan level in comparison to WH40K, but at the start of the HH, you have the character Maggard from Horus Rising and Galaxy in Flames. He was a bodyguard of considerable skill and ability in service to one of the Terran noble houses. When Horus turned to Chaos and killed his mistress, he undergoes surgery/enhancement that takes him a good way toward Astares-level skill, although not a full Astares.



"... his physique bulky and muscled beyond that of the army soldiers who accompanied him. The exposed flesh of his muscles bore freshly healing scars and his face displayed a nascent gigantism similar to Loken's." 


From the other quotes in Galaxy in Flames it's unclear if he was in-process undergoing an Astares transformation or was just going through enhancements like Luther or Kor Phaeron. Either way, it appears to be a pretty significant change that makes him into a very potent killing machine.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

Sounds promising but how would I explain that in fluff. Most people are Hersey hawks. They sniff something from a mile away


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The Final Frontier said:


> Sounds promising but how would I explain that in fluff. Most people are Hersey hawks. They sniff something from a mile away


Genetic/biological engineering is perfectly legal, it's pretty common. So long as you don't make someone grow an extra limb or head, or worse the person sings Justin Bieber songs, most inq/mechs won't think twice. 

Edit: As long as you don't create a psyker or mutant.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Wasn't she genetically modified


She was modified to look like Chasity (Gaunt's son's mother).

Don't recall if she was modified to be "better" though.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

Couldn't I use Arik legendary skill to make my female capable with or have multiple organs(Not SMO)? You guys are the geniuses here.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The Final Frontier said:


> Couldn't I use Arik legendary skill to make my female capable with or have multiple organs(Not SMO)? You guys are the geniuses here.


There are implants, I think an inquisitor/gang banger had a back up heart or lung. Implanting back up organs is possible. Although I can't imagine them having to many back up/ extra organs unless you improve their digestion/up their carb/energy intake, think like this you can't have to many houses on a power grid without adding or improving the power plant(s). Having them grow them naturally may be bordering on heresy, so it's safer just to vat grow, kind of like cloning, them and then implant them.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

I wonder how much modding to the body would have to happen to implant a secondary organ like a heart and a secondary lungs or some multi propose lung the SM use?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The Final Frontier said:


> I wonder how much modding to the body would have to happen to implant a secondary organ like a heart and a secondary lungs or some multi propose lung the SM use?


Massive for SM level organs. Installing some secondary organs or augmented organs needs little modding, Priests of Mars the Rouge trader only has an augmented brain, to be able to see noospheres when plugged into the ship, and liver, so he can drink without damaging it/ can't get drunk as easy/ more resilient to poison, but no other augments.

At least all of this by 40k levels ours.....well...it's not really possible.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't think you'd "install" new organs as such, but rather make them grow new ones. You might implant a "seed" or sorts that the body would then grow on to make a new lung or heart or whatever.

It would never be a simple process, you are altering that basic physiology of a human which is no easy thing. 

But hey it's Sci-Fi so go for your life, the basic framework is there with the Space Marine process. All you need to do is come up with a fluff reason as to why the Sm process doesn't work for females and the develop a process that avoids that limitation.

It really doesn't need a firm scientific basis as very little of 40k has that anyway.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

There's really no point though...anything a woman can do in combat, a man can do better (on average)


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

If they are modified to the point of being a SM then gender doesn't matter. The end result isn't human anymore.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

MontytheMighty said:


> There's really no point though...anything a woman can do in combat, a man can do better (on average)


Unless you change the average, which I think is the point of genetic modification


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

pretty sure the assassin cults have female and male members. Enhanced by augments and HARD DRUGS MAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNN. lol Infact i dont know if it was just 1d4chan trolling, but i think there is a vindicare assassin that sleeps with Macha that eldar from Dawn of War. The assassin is female but takes the form of a male( for mating ritual) lol this could be the writings of a fan boy Shemale porn fanatic


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

5tonsledge said:


> but i think there is a vindicare assassin that sleeps with Macha that eldar from Dawn of War. The assassin is female but takes the form of a male( for mating ritual) lol this could be the writings of a fan boy Shemale porn fanatic


............yeah the latter.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

5tonsledge said:


> pretty sure the assassin cults have female and male members. Enhanced by augments and HARD DRUGS MAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNN. lol Infact i dont know if it was just 1d4chan trolling, but i think there is a vindicare assassin that sleeps with Macha that eldar from Dawn of War. The assassin is female but takes the form of a male( for mating ritual) lol this could be the writings of a fan boy Shemale porn fanatic


That is very _very_ 1d4chan trollan'.


----------



## Demon of Humanity (Aug 19, 2013)

locustgate said:


> Moon your talking like 40ks knowledge of genemanipulation is the same as ours.
> 
> 
> 
> A renegade Inq could of had a demon possess the SM, that would of gotten the GK on the chapter like flys on a plague marine. A sparten lvl genetic soldier is childs play by 40k standard.


Spartan level soldiers is what well the imperial guard needs to make them be able to survive more instead of die in droves.

or this armor http://section8.wikia.com/wiki/USIF_Powered_Assault_Armor 

no genetic enhancements needed yet has all that super soldier needs


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Demon of Humanity said:


> Spartan level soldiers is what well the imperial guard needs to make them be able to survive more instead of die in droves.
> 
> or this armor http://section8.wikia.com/wiki/USIF_Powered_Assault_Armor
> 
> no genetic enhancements needed yet has all that super soldier needs


Now imagine the cost of outfitting the billions of Imperial Guardsmen with that armor. It's costly and time-consuming enough to produce Space Marine power armor! And then imagine having to teach them all to use it; some regiments originate from Feudal, Feral, or other worlds with a low tech level, so can you truly expect them to understand this new technology? And what happens when regiments equipped with such armor turn to the worship of the Chaos Gods, join the Tau Empire, or otherwise betray or rebel against the Imperium? Such technology would make them that much more difficult to eliminate.

In all honesty, I believe that the organization and munitions - or lack thereof - of the Imperial Guard that the Departmento Munitorum has now is the best it can do right now. There are so many different regiments of so many different backgrounds that, while some regiments will have poorly-trained and equipped guardsmen dying in droves, others have the opposite. It's starting to look like regard to attrition has more to do with a regiment's culture than it does with Imperial policy. Not that the Imperium cares about the individual, but even so.

Right, rant over. Carry on.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

In a universe primarily governed by space voodoo, where the "science" bits are bash-head-against-wall retarded, all things are possible.


----------



## godking (Oct 13, 2013)

Eversor assasins rape space marines on a regular basis so a female eversor assasin is equal or better then the average space marine.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

godking said:


> Eversor assasins rape space marines on a regular basis so a female eversor assasin is equal or better then the average space marine.


In certain situations, they may be yes, one on one combat mainly. But they don't hold a candle to the overall versatility of an Astartes.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

godking said:


> Eversor assasins rape space marines on a regular basis so a female eversor assasin is equal or better then the average space marine.


You can't really compare the two it's like saying what would win in a fight a lion or a great white. (Situation A lion wins Situation B Shark wins)


----------

